# Kamikaze in Stock at Ultimate Finish



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

NEWS from Ultimate Finish -









Designed, developed and produced in Japan, Kamikaze Collection is the brainchild of Kai Morita, a passionate car care enthusiast who bought his first rotary polisher at just fourteen years old. At the time, the Japanese car care industry was just beginning to develop glass coats to combat the notoriously soft finish of Japanese vehicles. However, the products all had a heavy solvent base which Kai found unpleasant to work with, so, at seventeen, Kai began developing a non-solvent based glass coat for his own use. On a business trip to Thailand in 2012 he was struck by the number of detailers using Japanese glass coats, but who lacked any real understanding of how they worked or how to use them properly. Inspired, Kai launched Kamikaze Collection.

Using the Japanese 'kaizen' approach, Kai sought to improve upon the glass coats available, most of which had disadvantages, including lengthy curing times, water spotting or difficulty of application. Kaizen implements the idea of continuous improvement through small changes, involving everyone in the team, from the scientists to the people who package the product and dispatch it. The Japanese symbol for 'Kai' translates to 'change' and 'zen' to 'good'. The full significance then is Kamikaze Collection continuously seeks to change for the better, improving upon and providing some of the very best sacrificial coatings for automotive paintwork available.

Each product in the Kamikaze Collection range is unique in the function it performs:

Waterspot Remover: Many glass coats are susceptible to water spotting caused by moisture becoming trapped in the glass coat matrix and the deposit that is left crystallising. Waterspot Remover is designed to dissolve these deposits without damaging the existing top layer.

Silica Scale Remover: Older water spot deposits that have hardened are particularly difficult to remove. Silica Scale Remover tackles the problem effectively, without the need for heavy machine polishing and without compromising the clearcoat or glass coat layer.

Artificial Clearcoat + Artificial Clearcoat Application Pad: Developed specifically for soft paint finishes, Artificial Clearcoat acts as a primer for sensitive clearcoats, providing a resilient surface to which ceramic sealants can be applied. The unique Artificial Clearcoat Application Pad is designed for a small throw dual action polisher such as the UF8 or Rupes Duetto. The dual action encourages a chemical reaction that activates the unique components in Artificial Clearcoat. Product test can be viewed in a previous article here.

Miyabi Coat: A glass coat sealant that provides a durable finish for up to two years. The word 'miyabi' comes from the traditional Japanese concept of the aesthetic ideal of elegance and refinement. Made up of smaller molecules than the average ceramic sealant, Kai and his team have managed to increase the active ingredient to provide a swirl-resistant coating, without the use of solvents, that is less prone to water spotting. Miyabi Coat provides a stunning shine that is truly the epitome of elegance and refinement

ISM Hydrocarbon Coating: Blending optically clear hydrocarbons with ceramic components, ISM Coat delivers a candy-gloss shine akin to that achieved when using a high-quality carnauba wax. However, unlike a wax, ISM delivers up to thirty-six months of protection.

Infinity Wax Hybrid: Looking for a protection product that delivers the carnauba-like shine but has all the protection of a glass coat sealant? Infinity Wax Hybrid delivers just that. Prior to application, Infinity must be stirred for sixty seconds to combine the wax and the ceramic sealant components and activate the ingredients. Easy to apply, resistant to extremes of pH and providing a very respectable resistance to swirls, in on-going independent tests, Infinity has so far lasted in excess of ten thousand miles. Infinity can be used over Miyabi or ISM to deliver an extra punch of glossiness to paintwork.

Over Coat Sacrificial Coating: For those looking to add the ultimate water beading function to any existing glass coat, Kamikaze Collection Overcoat has to be amongst the best in its class. An additional benefit to the extreme hydrophobicity it creates when applied on top of glass coats is protection from water-spotting. As a stand-alone product, it will provide a hydrophobic function for between three and six months and it's also resistant to extremes of pH. Over Coat can be used on paint, glass and trim.

The Beast / Katana Backing Plates: As anyone who uses a machine polisher knows, the right backing plate can make all the difference!

The Beast and Katana backing plates have been specially designed by Kamikaze for the RUPES machine polisher range to deliver the ultimate machine polishing experience. Thinner than the average backing plate and constructed from high-quality billet aluminium, these backing plates provide exceptional feedback, giving the user more control. Precision-milled for perfect weight balance, the anti-spin shroud allows for a higher spin rate and free spin orbits, resulting in enhanced compounding action. The Beast is for use with the RUPES LHR 12E Duetto & RUPES LHR 21ES polishers and the Katana for use with the RUPES LHR15ES.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/kamikaze-collection.aspx


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wow, those prices have fairly shot up compared with previous CYC prices! :doublesho

I note the 3" 'Beast' backing plate isn't listed - shame as it is a great addition to the Duetto. 

Alan W


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Why the overcharged prices??
CYC were much cheaper,on the same products..
Id get it from abroad.


----------

